# 3-8-09 Gator Lakes



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

Went out there in hopes of bass. Threw out a watermelon seed/red flake zoom super fluke just outside some lilly pads... Caught a freakin Pike! I'll upload pictures as soon as possible! Anyone else caught a Pike in Florida?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

might be a chain pickerl...looks just like them


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Pike = Jackfish (chain pickeral) in NW Florida.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Chain pickeral aka jackfish around these parts. I caught one yesterday in Cotton Lake.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Kool!!! Did you drop a boat in there? I heard its pretty windy out there. How was the wind? 

NJD


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Man, I went out to Gator Lakes on Monday and fished for 6 hours and landed no bass. I had a couple of big ones explode up on my shad, but missed it everytime. The water temp was near 70, but the bass weren't biting. I did hook a couple of chain pickerels, though, in the lillipads. I think they are spawning, but what is the deal with the bass in there? I'm beginning to think the golf course is putting way too many chemicals in the lake and it's throwing the bass' brain into whackville. This time last year, we racked up in there, but something seems definitely odd. There were no signs of any beds, either.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Crazy... I have not got on my boat in that place yet--but plan too. The water is dark colored so it will be difficult to see the spawning. If you can't see em, I suggest using a Carolina Rig and dragg it where you would think they would spawn. PM me and let me know when you are going next and maybe we both can drop in our boats and his it from both ends at the same time!!!

NJD:usaflag


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

We did fish the entire lake on bottom and on top. Neither me or my buddy got anything to bite on the bottom of the lake. We threw lizards, trickworms, finesse worms, and even some good ole jigs. It was just mind boggling. This time last year, we had caught 4 that were over 6 pounds a piece and numerous 3 and 4 pounders. Maybe they'll turn on soon.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Sad to hear...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

good choice of bait


----------

